
The CIA and My Samsung TV - th0mat
https://packetmozart.com/the-cia-and-my-samsung-tv/
======
lysp
"This to me means that spyware might collect data at any time of the day via
my TV, but it does not send it when the TV is off. At least when the TV is
turned off, the CIA, or any other agent, cannot listen into my living room
live via this TV."

This comment is irrelevent. If you read the wiki, it states that CIA infected
TVs are put into "fake off" mode, which means screen/sound is black, but tv is
on.

~~~
th0mat
The traffic analysis is not based on the mode of the TV, it only checks if
there are any wifi packets coming from the TV. My results suggest that there
were zero packets coming from the TV when nobody in the house was watching TV.

